# [SOLVED] Wireless mouse freezes up



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

This problem just started. No explanation for it. I use a kensington ci75 and have checked the batteries and changed those and also moved the USB plug-in end to a different socket.

At certain points if the mouse is idle, it doesn't want to start right away, then it gets going after 10-15 secs.

It seems like some interference problem or interrupt but I never had any problems with it before lately. I also moved the wireless pickup away from the new dsl Zoom modem/router but that didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Wireless mouse freezes up*

Latest thing I did on this was to speed up the mouse in Windows settings.

Haven't seen a stop and start on the mouse yet.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Wireless mouse freezes up*

After some time away from the keyboard here, the problem remains. So using the speed up in Windows for the mouse did not solve this.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Wireless mouse freezes up*

usb transmitter plugged in the front or back of the computer. any chance of the usb getting hit by keyboard if plugged in front (can damage it). If in the back maybe too much interference from other cables and wires. 

any other wireless transmitters in the room?


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Wireless mouse freezes up*

Thanks for responding.

This transmitter is plugged into the back but is not obstructed. The transmitter itself sits only inches from the mouse on it's cable tether. The freezeup predictably resumes after about 10-15 sec.s after an idle period with no keyboard activity. I see the pointer totally disappear briefly at times as well.

The device did not come with an installable driver so I don't know how to set a priority for it if that would be the answer.... something like universal usb driver for wireless mouse or something. The problem is recent and only happens on one of my two machines on a dsl modem/router. i was wondering if the new Zoom ADSL X5 router interrupts a signal for the mouse in any way. That's the only change on the system.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Wireless mouse freezes up*

Today I remembered that uninstalling- reinstalling devices can fix things. I went
start > settings > system > device manager > open mouse devices HID pointing device

...and uninstalled it by right clicking for the window option to open. Then I rebooted to let the discovery process find the same mouse.

Will report back if that fixed it.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Wireless mouse freezes up*



loninappleton said:


> Today I remembered that uninstalling- reinstalling devices can fix things. I went
> start > settings > system > device manager > open mouse devices HID pointing device
> 
> ...and uninstalled it by right clicking for the window option to open. Then I rebooted to let the discovery process find the same mouse.
> ...


Nope. still freezing up after reinstall


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Wireless mouse freezes up*

Same conditions but I changed the batteries again. This time same kind AAA. No freezeup so far. Jeebus, I thought I mentioned I changed batts earlier. Apparently not but I did.

Will see how this goes over days.


----------

